# Aftermarket Dash Panel for 66-67 GTO



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

Is anyone using one of these that can give me an idea of the quality of the product. I have a factory air car and want to install aftermarket gauges without cutting up the stock pieces.

Thanks, John


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

The first is $260.00 without gauges and the second is $875.00 with gauges.

Here are the specs:67 Pontiac GTO Brushed Aluminum Dash Insert. Made of composite plastic with a brushed aluminum look overlay, this cluster will completely replace the original instrument cluster and the bezel that held it into place, without cutting or changing the metal dash. Comes with six gauge holes drilled: two 3-3/8" holes and four 2-1/16" holes. 

They are black, brushed aluminum look, or carbon fiber look. 

If anyone has a picture of on installed I would appreciate seeing it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it a COVAN'S???


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

I found it on a website called fastlanewest. I noticed the slot for the climate control was a different size between the two I listed. Are they different for 66 than 67? Both of my cars are 67 Tempests. The a/c car I have the dash panel for but I have misplaced the panel for the heater only car. I had help with disassembling it from a friend and it was lost at his shop. I still hope to find it as the heater car is for sale and I would like to be able to give it to the buyer. I am selling it to pay for the restoration of the car I'm keeping...I would like to keep both but it's just not possible. I will look into the Covans piece.


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Eric, they do appear to be Covan's Thunder Road pieces and available without the hole cut for the climate controls. That will make it much easier to install a Vintage Air unit and modern stereo without cutting into the sheet metal if I install the stereo close to the tiny aftermarket a/c control I've been looking at. I would still love to see one of these installed.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A friend just put one on a F-bird for a customer...it fit well and looked good (qualitywise)...not my thing, but that is not the issue here.....just be careful with the wiring....aftermarket dash+aftermarket gauges+ aftermarket wiring+LED lights = possible gremlins......:cheers Eric


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

I plan to install all new wiring front to back with a 21 circuit modern harness. I helped a friend install one in a 63 Vette recently and it was marked every 6" and pretty straightforward. With all new wiring, gauges, and electronics there is sure to be a hiccup somewhere but I look forward to getting all of the new parts installed and in use by fall. (I hope.)

Thanks, again.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem, good luck with the project!!:cheers Eric


----------

